# And the xmas book present is.. HH 42!



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Book 42: Garro (eBook)











*Book 42: Garro*

*The Horus Heresy Book 42
Exclusive to eBook for a limited time!*
Death Guard. Battle-Captain. Knight Errant. Agentia Primus. Hero. Nathaniel Garro's journey has been long and hard and now, you can read it all in one book, embellished and expanded from the original audio dramas.


*READ IT BECAUSE*
Garro hasn't reached the end of his journey quite yet – the Siege of Terra awaits him – but for the very first time, you can read his entire saga in a single volume, from his first mission as an agent of the Sigillite to his decision to break away and seek his own destiny.





*THE STORY*
From out of the shadows of the Silent War, a hero emerges. Clad all in grey, an errant warrior of the Legiones Astartes kneels before the Regent of Terra, and accepts a solemn new duty – Battle-Captain Garro, once commander of the Eisenstein, now Agentia Primus of Malcador the Sigillite. From the desolation of Isstvan to the halls of the Imperial Palace itself, he stands as a paragon of loyalty and protector of the innocent, ever ready to strike back at the traitorous allies of the Warmaster. But Garro is walking a path of his own, one that may lead him to question his own place in the Imperium... and what if he, too, should falter?

This book contains James Swallow’s complete saga of Nathaniel Garro in the Horus Heresy – the audio drama series is embellished and expanded in prose, with additional scenes to represent the author’s original vision. This all serves as prelude to the events of the novella Vow of Faith, bringing Garro closer to his inescapable destiny as the first true martyr of the Lectitio Divinitatus.

_'Garro is not a collection of short stories - it's James Swallow's full novelisation of Nathaniel Garro's story arc, something we've previously only seen (in part) in the audio dramas and novella. There are new and extended scenes, whole new chapters in fact, making this just about the most definitive exploration of the founding of the Knights Errant, and everything that comes after...'_ - Laurie Goulding, The Horus Heresy series editor 

Written by James Swallow

This novel includes content from the audio dramas Garro: Oath of Moment, Garro: Legion of One, Garro: Sword of Truth, Garro: Shield of Lies, Burden of Duty and Garro: Ashes of Fealty, plus the novella Garro: Vow of Faith.

*ABOUT THIS EDITION*
The eBook edition includes integrated illustrations of characters and events from the story, and an afterword that places the story in context within the series.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I am hearing Black Library effed up and the ebook isnt available to download before 25/02 2017.

So you all may want to hold off on buying this until its confirmed available. Ive written Black Library about it, but I doubt it will be read or reacted to anytime soon due to the holidays.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Update: Just seeing on B&C that the issue has been resolved.

I purchased Garro and is able to download it. Buy away!


----------

